# Off Route on Travel Channel



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I was flipping channels last night and was on the Travel Channel and what did I see? The "Off Route" backing up to a dock with the fishing Chick's unloading grouper. So it looks like we have a movie star in a our midst!


----------

